# Sunday July 25, 2010 ~ Santa Barbara, Ca.



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Everyone!

SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show will be held on Sunday July 25th, 2010. I'll have confirmation sometime next week for which place we will be having it. So flyer will be posted soon. :biggrin: Just wanted to get the word out that it will be on July 25th, 2010.


Hope you all can come out and support special needs. For those of you who don't know, this is a 100% benefit car show to help raise funds for the physically impaired, mentally impaired, victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk programs. You can learn more about SOFTIN's programs at www.softininc.org. SOFTIN is a 501 c 3 non profit organization so it's a tax write off.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Lets get this Show on the road! Its for a Awesome Cause! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good Luck Tiff. Be sure to send me pics.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 28 2009, 06:53 AM~14906988
> *:wave:  Everyone!
> 
> SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show will be held on Sunday July 25th, 2010.  I'll have confirmation sometime next week for which place we will be having it.  So flyer will be posted soon.  :biggrin:  Just wanted to get the word out that it will be on July 25th, 2010.
> ...




:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Aug 28 2009, 10:11 AM~14909043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Gonna need a refill! :biggrin: plus some! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 28 2009, 05:53 AM~14906988
> *:wave:  Everyone!
> 
> SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show will be held on Sunday July 25th, 2010.  I'll have confirmation sometime next week for which place we will be having it.  So flyer will be posted soon.  :biggrin:  Just wanted to get the word out that it will be on July 25th, 2010.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: If I am allowed I will be there!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 28 2009, 12:26 PM~14910000
> *:wave:  Tony!  Thanks!  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :angel:  I will Mikey!  I'm still praying!  Send me your addy and I'll send 5 at a time!  So that just means you'll get like 100 letters with 5 pics in it each!  :biggrin: We will miss you and will be thinking of you!  Have Susanne come up with the kids!
> :wave:  Gonna need a refill!  :biggrin:  plus some!  :biggrin:
> *




u know i got u 


thankz and this TIME i will be at ur show,


i put it on my phone so im locked up for ur show now

atomic


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Aug 28 2009, 11:26 AM~14910009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atomic!! Your awesome!! Thanks! It will be nice to finally get to meet you! I need to switch tags on the trophies that are left over too! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> :wave: :wave: Hey Jesse! How are you doing??
> 
> 
> here at work lucky I don't work outside because is 96 here, I'm at my desk wit da fan full speed :biggrin: how u been Tiff?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> > :wave: :wave: Hey Jesse! How are you doing??
> > here at work lucky I don't work outside because is 96 here, I'm at my desk wit da fan full speed :biggrin: how u been Tiff?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT! :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

LIKE I SAID BEFORE TIFF,ANYTIME ANYWHERE..OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!YOU KNOW HOW WE DO...... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Aug 28 2009, 05:10 PM~14914266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny! I KNOW how you guys do! :biggrin: I just finished sending the pics to Cindy! I got a couple of your club's cars on their and the little red fire engine! I'll send it to you so you can see it. But it won't be ready to go until the confirmation is given on which place.  :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

This will be an awesome show! Kiddie corner with train this year?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67+Aug 29 2009, 07:07 PM~14922444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Yeah there will be a kiddie corner and I think the train too. I'll get confirmation on the train rides later this week!  The kids will love it~! Adults can ride too!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I GOT YOUR BACK AGAIN FOR THIS GOOD CAUSE TIFFANY. :thumbsup: MAKE SURE YOU FOLLOW MY ADVISE AND YOU'LL BE BETTER THAN ALRIGHT! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 30 2009, 12:14 PM~14926867
> *I GOT YOUR BACK AGAIN FOR THIS GOOD CAUSE TIFFANY.  :thumbsup: MAKE SURE YOU FOLLOW MY ADVISE AND YOU'LL BE BETTER THAN ALRIGHT! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thank you JROCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

This will be a great show again and for a very good cause!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 29 2009, 06:19 AM~14918063
> *:wave:
> Thanks Johnny!  I KNOW how you guys do!  :biggrin:  I just finished sending the pics to Cindy!  I got a couple of your club's cars on their and the little red fire engine!  I'll send it to you so you can see it.  But it won't be ready to go until the confirmation is given on which place.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOD TIMES CAR N BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad+Aug 31 2009, 01:37 PM~14937204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to create a cave over there?? 
:rofl:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT! For a good cause!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Sep 1 2009, 11:06 AM~14947768
> *TTT! For a good cause!
> *


  Yup!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 1 2009, 06:09 AM~14945481
> *It sure will Sinbad!
> I'll e-mail it to you as soon as I get it.  Won't be ready to pass out unless I get the confirmation today or tomorrow!
> Are you going to create a cave over there??
> ...


YUP A BIGGER ONE!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 1 2009, 07:23 PM~14952971
> *YUP A BIGGER ONE!
> *


Cool! I got a picture with your banner behind the bikes at our last car show. Submitted that one to Cindy who's making the flyers. The board of directors wants to use pictures from the last car show for flyers to the 2010 car show. As soon as she's finished with it, and me not bugging her to make changes, I'll send a copy to you.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 1 2009, 04:11 PM~14950639
> * Yup!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Sep 2 2009, 09:40 AM~14958615
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 2 2009, 05:38 AM~14956888
> *Cool!  I got a picture with your banner behind the bikes at our last car show.  Submitted that one to Cindy who's making the flyers.  The board of directors wants to use pictures from the last car show for flyers to the 2010 car show.  As soon as she's finished with it, and me not bugging her to make changes, I'll send a copy to you.
> *


AIGHT!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 2 2009, 04:05 PM~14962310
> *AIGHT!!!
> *


Sure wished I had all the bikes in the pic though~ Oh well, maybe for the next round.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 2 2009, 04:15 PM~14962410
> *Sure wished I had all the bikes in the pic though~  Oh well, maybe for the next round.
> *


I HAVE A PIC ODF ALL THE 805 BIKE CHAPTER TOGETHER...ILL POST IT IN A LIL!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I GOT THIS ONE








THIS ONE TOO








N THIS ONE WITH THE NEW PROSPECT!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Sep 2 2009, 05:03 PM~14962830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Johnny! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 28 2009, 05:53 AM~14906988
> *:wave:  Everyone!
> 
> SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show will be held on Sunday July 25th, 2010.  I'll have confirmation sometime next week for which place we will be having it.  So flyer will be posted soon.  :biggrin:  Just wanted to get the word out that it will be on July 25th, 2010.
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 3 2009, 03:35 AM~14967390
> *cool pics!  I'll have to see if she can crop it unless I can get Q104.7 as a sponsor.
> :wave: Johnny!  How's everyone doing?
> *


U SHOULD CALL EM!!!!N SEE WUZ UP!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Sep 3 2009, 03:12 PM~14972687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I will! Just as soon as I get the confirmation on which place we are having it! Thanks for the idea! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Bring your kids! We're going to have a kiddie corner again with games and prizes and train rides for the kids and the adults can ride with them too!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 3 2009, 04:05 PM~14973250
> *:biggrin:  I will! Just as soon as I get the confirmation on which place we are having it!  Thanks for the idea! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I wish you would have given enough advance notice about the next show :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 4 2009, 04:20 PM~14983537
> *I wish you would have given enough advance notice about the next show :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I think plenty of notice was a good idea!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Sep 4 2009, 02:59 PM~14982827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! I'll try and give you all enough notice next round! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 5 2009, 05:19 AM~14987435
> *I'll be calling on them as soon as I know which place we will be having it.
> :0  Okay next year I'll give you better notice.  :rofl: How far in advance do you need?  :biggrin:
> thanks!  I'll try and give you all enough notice next round!  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


KOOL!!!...MAYBE GET SOME ARTISTS!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 5 2009, 11:41 AM~14989121
> *KOOL!!!...MAYBE GET SOME ARTISTS!
> *


 :yes: maybe, we will see what happens when I call.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 6 2009, 03:57 AM~14994365
> *:yes: maybe, we will see what happens when I call.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 6 2009, 06:18 PM~14998377
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Sep 7 2009, 03:47 PM~15005758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

805


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 8 2009, 08:55 PM~15021257
> *805
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 4 2009, 04:20 PM~14983537
> *I wish you would have given enough advance notice about the next show :biggrin:
> *


SO YOU HAVE PLENTY OF NOTICE... :biggrin: SEE YOU THERE AL :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Sep 9 2009, 03:49 PM~15029711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Hey Johnny! Long time no see! Say hi to your wife k?


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Sep 10 2009, 09:52 AM~15037994
> *TTT
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 10 2009, 05:55 AM~15036236
> *Hows the limo??
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Hey Johnny!  Long time no see!  Say hi to your wife k?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Sep 10 2009, 06:37 PM~15043617
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: See you at the trunk or treat show on October 25th! Got directions for me?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 10 2009, 05:55 AM~15036236
> *Hows the limo??
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Hey Johnny!  Long time no see!  Say hi to your wife k?
> *


UNDER WORK!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 11 2009, 08:14 PM~15056478
> *UNDER WORK!!!
> *


It's going to be cool! Next month there's a car show at the ben page youth center a benefit car show to help raise funds for their programs. Are you guys going?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 12 2009, 07:11 AM~15058876
> *It's going to be cool!  Next month there's a car show at the ben page youth center a benefit car show to help raise funds for their programs.  Are you guys going?
> *


WHERE AT?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 12 2009, 02:51 PM~15061313
> *WHERE AT?
> *


At the Ben page youth center up here in Santa Barbara off Hollister. It's for their youth sports programs.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 12 2009, 07:17 PM~15062682
> *At the Ben page youth center up here in Santa Barbara off Hollister.  It's for their youth sports programs.
> *


DONT KNOW WHERE THATS AT! BUT ILL LOOK FOR IT ON GOOGLE EARTH!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 12 2009, 07:48 PM~15062910
> *DONT KNOW WHERE THATS AT! BUT ILL LOOK FOR IT ON GOOGLE EARTH!
> *


Here's the link to their flyer on their home page. It's an all car show they said for the following:
Classics
Hot Rods
Muscle Cars
Low Riders
Motor Cycles
Custom Bikes

Ben Page Youth Center's flyer for car show


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 13 2009, 03:22 AM~15065024
> *Here's the link to their flyer on their home page.  It's an all car show they said for the following:
> Classics
> Hot Rods
> ...


You know we will be there Tiff! :biggrin: I will let the crew know!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Sep 14 2009, 09:02 PM~15083037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the car show for the Ben Page Youth Center. I'm not putting this one on. I'll tell Bob their executive director that you will be there! We're thinking of having our show next summer there. They said we could. We're getting together next week to go over everything. There's an indoor spot, but very limited to like 25. The grass area doesn't belong to them, so I'm waiting to see if the owners of that field will let us. That's the hang up right now of choosing this place verses another. I'll hopefully have an answer by the end of today on the field part. If it's a yes, then we will do it here. If it's a no, then I may have to look at taking the other venue place for next years. I'll let you know asap. But next months show for the other organization is a pretty good thing they're doing for kids too! See ya there!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 14 2009, 05:55 PM~15080380
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OMG you live!!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


Okay guys, I'm stuck here. So need your input here! One place has an indoor space and another does not!  :angry: So, what do you guys think?? The outdoor is larger, the indoor place is a bit smaller. hmmmm I'm holding a scale here. Got to make a decision. What's your input????? I need to know within one minute! J/K! I do need to make a decision here soon though. What's your input??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 15 2009, 05:31 PM~15091204
> *OMG you live!!! :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Okay guys, I'm stuck here.  So need your input here!  One place has an indoor space and another does not!    :angry:  So, what do you guys think??  The outdoor is larger, the indoor place is a bit smaller.  hmmmm I'm holding a scale here.  Got to make a decision.  What's your input?????  I need to know within one minute! J/K! I do need to make a decision here soon though.  What's your input??
> *


INDOOR :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Sep 15 2009, 06:43 PM~15091875
> *INDOOR  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Johnny! :biggrin: The place is a bit smaller though. I think the indoor spot only holds 24 cars.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 16 2009, 05:19 AM~15096057
> *Hey Johnny!  :biggrin:  The place is a bit smaller though.  I think the indoor spot only holds 24 cars.
> *


Even if it's a bit smaller, it will be okay!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hello tiff


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Sep 16 2009, 01:50 PM~15099867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you! How's it going??


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 17 2009, 04:53 AM~15105992
> *OK
> Hey you!  How's it going??
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Sep 18 2009, 05:22 AM~15116467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 18 2009, 04:25 PM~15121599
> *:wave:
> *


Hey you! How's your show coming along for October?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 20 2009, 06:12 AM~15131575
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Sep 21 2009, 05:44 AM~15139263
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 22 2009, 08:29 PM~15158640
> *
> *


 :wave: How's it going?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 23 2009, 06:06 AM~15161583
> *:wave:  How's it going?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hows the coast


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

NOW, IF YOU DON'T HAVE A COSTUME, 
DON'T LIKE TO DRESS UP, THAT'S FIRME!!!!

THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN'T COME DOWN!!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>*THERE IS <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>NO DRESS CODE!!! 
EXCEPT, NO SHORTS , TANG TOPS, & FLIP FLOPS!*</span>

WEAR YOURS COLORS, EVEN BETTER!!!

LIKE I SAID, THIS EVENT IS JUST FOR YOU, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Sep 23 2009, 08:20 PM~15169204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Long time no see! How are you guys??


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Sep 28 2009, 10:14 AM~15207078
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 29 2009, 04:39 AM~15216080
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Oct 3 2009, 03:18 AM~15256092
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 4 2009, 12:02 PM~15264240
> *
> *


 :wave: How are things coming a long for your show? It's sneakin up here.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Oct 8 2009, 08:41 PM~15307880
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Hey Johnny! How are you? Long time no talk! How's your event coming??


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## El TaMaLeRo (Apr 28, 2009)

So where exactly is this show gunna be at in July??? Gotta make reservations @ da Desales Rezidents!!!! LoL Ay Bruta 67, you know da deal!!! :roflmao:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown Effects C.C Bakersfield will be in the house.......we were there for the first annual and we had a cu time weather was good nice people and good hospitality...have a small complaint do ...but it was notting to make a fus about...any ways we are down to support the cause 100%... please make sure to send me a pre-register form and more info as soon as the location is posted!! :biggrin: cant wait to go to the coast..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 15 2009, 07:15 AM~15364111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :thumbsup: Glad to have Brown Effects C.C Bakersfield anytime! Glad you had a good time. please E-mail or pm me that small complaint so we
can try to make it better.


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 19 2009, 04:48 AM~15399017
> *:wave:
> It's going to be at  the WW2 airforce museum at the Camarillo airport :baiggrin:  indoor/out show.  Flyer will be posted soon  .  working on the enteretainment   Got some surprizes I'm waiting for conformation on :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> will post them as soon as I get the conformations
> ...



Cool! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 4 2009, 05:20 AM~15262565
> *:wave:
> *


Hey stranger how doing? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Oct 20 2009, 11:06 AM~15412846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing okay, how are things with you? Long time no talk!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 21 2009, 04:17 AM~15420382
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> Doing okay, how are things with you?  Long time no talk!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

:worship: :thumbsup: Glad to have Brown Effects C.C Bakersfield anytime! Glad you had a good time. please E-mail or pm me that small complaint so we
can try to make it better. 
[/quote]
dont worry about it, we work around the problem...had notting to do with you just the rules that the fairgrounds had were a little wack...."know what i mean" any who please make sure to send me the pre.reg. sheet please, and a copy of the flyer. to [email protected] dont worry about the complaint we will be there to support u guys... :biggrin: love the cause for what it is  hope to hear from you soon


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

here are some pics. from the first annual show...







..







..







..







..







..







..







..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt ...wuts up tiff


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Oct 21 2009, 01:16 PM~15424019
> *dont worry about it, we work around the problem...had notting to do with you just the rules that the fairgrounds had were a little wack...."know what i mean" any who please make sure to send me the pre.reg. sheet please, and a copy of the flyer. to [email protected] dont worry about the complaint we will be there to support u guys... :biggrin: love the cause for what it is  hope to hear from you soon
> *


I will send you the pre reg forms as soon as the flyer is finished. (should be any day now). I hear ya on those rules and what not. The treatment toward low riders is the primarily reason why we switched venues. We will only go back there if we have to. Plenty of places that are lowrider friendly. I do have to say that a quite a few people that were in classics and hot rod clubs that attended told me they were quite impressed with lowrider cars. They said they were unbeleivable and were really glad that we had separate classes because they couldn't compete with what was showing. They have a new opinion of the lowrider community and hope to see everyone at next years show. :biggrin: That made me happy for them to see what lowriders were really about!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by low'n slow+Oct 21 2009, 01:33 PM~15424150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the sky. :roflmao: just kiddin. Trying to get over this flu thing that keeps making it's round in the house. It starts out as a migrain, then into high fevers and you have to stay away from people for 48 hours after it breaks. Yeah 48! This flu your still highly contagious after the 48. It sucks the big one. It lasts about 3 to 4 days and motrin and Tylenol does't do anything to it. You have to go into the ER for shots. I hate shots.

You guys keeping healthy???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 22 2009, 11:53 AM~15434822
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



miralo el perdido :0 q vo Rafa where u been?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 22 2009, 11:55 AM~15434829
> *miralo el perdido  :0  q vo Rafa where u been?
> *


 Just working but we are starting to slow down. How you been?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Oct 22 2009, 11:53 AM~15434822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 - at the door $35.
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, at the door - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
Event T-shirt $7 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___
Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 23 2009, 06:33 PM~15449661
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :wave:
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT 








[/quote]


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 25 2009, 08:37 PM~15464298
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Oct 24 2009, 10:50 PM~15458073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 28 2009, 04:12 AM~15490029
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 28 2009, 04:12 AM~15490029
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> *


Up early :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 28 2009, 11:29 AM~14910039
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: If I am allowed I will be there!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY RALPH LETS ME GO :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 28 2009, 08:50 PM~15498588
> *HOPEFULLY RALPH LETS ME GO  :0
> *


 :roflmao: I'll sit on him if he doesn't! :roflmao:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

air field? what happend with the community college?


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Oct 29 2009, 12:36 PM~15504660
> *air field? what happend with the  community college?
> *


i know ha?  :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68+Oct 28 2009, 04:14 AM~15490034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Santa Barbara Community College couldn't committ to us using the West Campus. They are starting a new building that is on West Campus. Construction vehicles and what not is using half of that area, and they don't know if it would be finished in time. So I needed to find another place. We got a hanger to use for indoor spots, which is pretty cool. Plus ww2 jeeps and plains being displayed and a whole lot of other stuff going to be happening at the show. It's going to be really cool! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 30 2009, 03:54 AM~15512255
> *:wave:
> The Santa Barbara Community College couldn't committ to us using the West Campus.  They are starting a new building that is on West Campus. Construction vehicles and what not is using half of that area, and they don't know if it would be finished in time.  So I needed to find another place.  We got a hanger to use for indoor spots, which is pretty cool. Plus ww2 jeeps and plains being displayed and a whole lot of other stuff going to be happening at the show. It's going to be really cool! :biggrin:
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 28 2009, 08:50 PM~15498588
> *HOPEFULLY RALPH LETS ME GO  :0
> *


Doug I will let you pick me up on your way!! I'll buy the beer. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 29 2009, 11:41 AM~15504177
> *:roflmao:  I'll sit on him if he doesn't! :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 30 2009, 03:54 AM~15512255
> *:wave:
> The Santa Barbara Community College couldn't committ to us using the West Campus.  They are starting a new building that is on West Campus. Construction vehicles and what not is using half of that area, and they don't know if it would be finished in time.  So I needed to find another place.  We got a hanger to use for indoor spots, which is pretty cool. Plus ww2 jeeps and plains being displayed and a whole lot of other stuff going to be happening at the show. It's going to be really cool! :biggrin:
> *


sounds like agood spot 2 me :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 30 2009, 07:30 PM~15518227
> *Doug I will let you pick me up on your way!! I'll buy the beer. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if i go ill pick u up


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 30 2009, 08:46 PM~15518800
> *if i go ill pick u up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 30 2009, 08:45 PM~15518796
> *sounds like agood spot 2 me  :biggrin:
> *


 It's a cool spot. Inside spot is in the WW2 museum. 
How's you wife? I haven't gotten Pm'd in a while. Is she ok?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 31 2009, 06:23 AM~15521008
> *It's a cool spot.  Inside spot is in the WW2 museum.
> How's you wife?  I haven't gotten Pm'd in a while.  Is she ok?
> *


susies doing good :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 2 2009, 08:54 PM~15543461
> *susies doing good  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Oct 23 2009, 01:56 PM~15447118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 3 2009, 11:51 AM~15549257
> *here at work  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 3 2009, 03:24 PM~15551202
> *    :biggrin:
> *



nomas da it was boring so i went 2 go buy gi joe y la mira afuera en la denali :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Nov 2 2009, 08:54 PM~15543461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Morning Jesse!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 4 2009, 06:24 AM~15558033
> *Glad to hear that.  Tell her I said hi!
> :wave: Raffy!
> :wave: Morning Jesse!
> *



morning


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 4 2009, 06:24 AM~15558033
> *Glad to hear that.  Tell her I said hi!
> :wave: Raffy!
> :wave: Morning Jesse!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Nov 4 2009, 10:33 AM~15559708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 











SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 - at the door $35.
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, at the door - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
Event T-shirt $7 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___
Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 5 2009, 04:48 AM~15568255
> *:biggrin:
> :wave:
> 
> ...


 How you doing early bird? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Oct 30 2009, 07:30 PM~15518227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE THE BEGINNING OF A CARAVAN :biggrin: .........ROAD TRIP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 5 2009, 03:44 PM~15573704
> *SOUNDS LIKE THE BEGINNING OF A CARAVAN :biggrin: .........ROAD TRIP!!! :thumbsup:
> *


   How you doing, whats new?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 6 2009, 05:00 AM~15580019
> *   How you doing, whats new?
> *


nuthin much just workin and gettin things ready to be done over the winter. how you been?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 6 2009, 05:12 AM~15580038
> *nuthin much just workin and gettin things ready to be done over the winter.  how you been?
> *


Kool. Been busy working getn ready to slow down. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: I see you :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 5 2009, 09:32 AM~15569807
> *How you doing early bird? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm doing okay. Supposed to be my day off, but I forgot to turn the alarm off! So I'm awake now. :uh: I see your online. What are you doing up "early bird?" :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Nov 5 2009, 12:43 PM~15571803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :wave: :420: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 6 2009, 05:46 AM~15580112
> *I'm doing okay.  Supposed to be my day off, but I forgot to turn the alarm off!  So I'm awake now. :uh:  I see your online.  What are you doing up "early bird?"  :roflmao:
> :wave:  Jesse, let your wife know the outlits are in Camarillo! :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes: :thumbsup:
> ...


Got home from awhile ago tryn to relax. :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

just got home from work 2 hours ago, tryin to get my chrome order together to be dropped off in Fresno later today


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 23 2009, 06:33 PM~15449661
> *:wave:  :wave:
> :wave:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:wave: Jesse, let your wife know the outlits are in Camarillo! :biggrin: 
:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:
:roflmao: :wave: :420: :wave:



:nono: :nono: :nono: 


I'm trying 2 go along she breaks my pockets where there are malls around :biggrin: I told her is going 2 b in the middle of no where


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 6 2009, 09:10 AM~15581250
> *:wave:  Jesse, let your wife know the outlits are in Camarillo! :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes: :thumbsup:
> :roflmao:  :wave:  :420:  :wave:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1 Members: SOFTIN

HI TIFF :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 6 2009, 05:49 AM~15580123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll give you directions to the back way, otherwise she may pass by "The Outlets" and see! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 6 2009, 04:10 PM~15585382
> *You two working graveyard shifts?? AGH!  Chrome for what part??
> *


JUST A BUNCH OF STUFF FOR MY CADDY AND MY TOYOTA


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Nov 6 2009, 04:14 PM~15585402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:






We are looking for vendors for this show.
10x10 is $50
10x20 is $100
10x30 is $150
10x40 is $200

A lot cheaper then last year, because the Museum is a hell of a lot cheaper then Earl Warren! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 7 2009, 04:49 AM~15590096
> *:wave: I want pictures!! :biggrin:
> :wave:
> We are looking for vendors for this show.
> ...


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

Just wanted you to know Tiff will be okay. For those that don't know, the doc at the harbor gave way as she was walking across it on her way to the boat and she fell through. Messed up her leg and back a bit, but she'll be okay in a few days.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Nov 8 2009, 05:17 AM~15596726
> *Just wanted you to know Tiff will be okay.  For those that don't know, the doc at the harbor gave way as she was walking across it on her way to the boat and she fell through.  Messed up her leg and back a bit, but she'll be okay in a few days.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Nov 8 2009, 05:17 AM~15596726
> *Just wanted you to know Tiff will be okay.  For those that don't know, the doc at the harbor gave way as she was walking across it on her way to the boat and she fell through.  Messed up her leg and back a bit, but she'll be okay in a few days.
> *


i see a lawsuit??? :happysad: just glad your OK


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Nov 8 2009, 05:17 AM~15596726
> *Just wanted you to know Tiff will be okay.  For those that don't know, the doc at the harbor gave way as she was walking across it on her way to the boat and she fell through.  Messed up her leg and back a bit, but she'll be okay in a few days.
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Nov 8 2009, 05:17 AM~15596726
> *Just wanted you to know Tiff will be okay.  For those that don't know, the doc at the harbor gave way as she was walking across it on her way to the boat and she fell through.  Messed up her leg and back a bit, but she'll be okay in a few days.
> *


HOPE SHE'S DOING ALRIGHT,AND WE ALL HOPE FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Nov 9 2009, 07:02 AM~15605503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Johnny! I'm going for that speedy recovery, but I think the speedy is not so speedy. I'm slow moving, but I'm moving. So I'll recover :biggrin: Besides, you all can't get rid of me that quick! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Earl Warren sucks anyways....LOL....cant wait to make it there...we should be showing up perty strong there this year we just had our meeting and it looks like 80% of the club is up for this show...hopefully it gos up to 99% by june/july</span>


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Earl Warren sucks anyways....LOL....cant wait to make it there...we should be showing up perty strong there this year we just had our meeting and it looks like 80% of the club is up for this show...hopefully it gos up to 99% by june/july
[/quote]
That is awesome! I can't wait to see ya all! It's going to be a pretty cool show! And these people are lowrider friendly too! Everything I have asked for so far, they seam pretty cool about and were fine with it. :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

GOODMORNING :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE ALRIGHT TIFF!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Nov 12 2009, 09:46 AM~15643566
> *GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE ALRIGHT TIFF!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> GOODMORNING :wave:


 :wave: :biggrin: Good Afteroon! :biggrin: 


quote=johnnyc626,Nov 12 2009, 09:46 AM~15643566]
GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE ALRIGHT TIFF!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:
[/quote]
:wave: Hey Johnny! Thanks!  just banged up a bit, but I'll survive. I'm just a little Gimpy, which has become my new nickname around the house and docks. "Gimpita" :uh: I'm healing! I'll be walking normal soon and not like I have a stick up my a$$! :roflmao:





> x2


 :wave: Jesse! :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:wave: :wave: how u doing?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Nov 12 2009, 08:08 AM~15642642
> *GOODMORNING
> *





> :wave: :biggrin: Good Afteroon! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> GOODNITE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow i just got word that you had injured yourself. I pray that you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HOWS IT GOING TIFFANY.......HAVE THE DAY OPEN IF YOU STILL NEED ME TO DJ LIKE LAST YEAR.....SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW....TALK 2 U LATER.... :thumbsup: !DJ FRESH FRANK!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Nov 12 2009, 02:27 PM~15646312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I need you alright this year! shoot me an email on what you need me to do. :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

hey tiff! just read about your mishap on the dock. crazy.. glad you're ok!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey stranger hope you're feeling better!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> Hey stranger hope you're feeling better!!!!


First day back out there today! :biggrin: They still haven't fixed the dock. They just put cones on top of it! :uh: Saw two kids walking right up to it, I had to warn them about that. What have you been up to??
quote=racerboy,Nov 22 2009, 08:49 AM~15743712]


hey tiff! just read about your mishap on the dock. crazy.. glad you're ok!
[/quote]
Hey Jason! I'm doing okay. It was weird, but I'm glad it was me and not someone else! Still a little gimpy, but I'm moving and went back to work today! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 23 2009, 06:29 PM~15758772
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 23 2009, 06:33 PM~15758805
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


DONT 4GET IF I GO WERE GOING 2 ROLL UP 2GETHER


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 23 2009, 06:33 PM~15758805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be cool if you made it down!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

GLAD TO HEAR YOU ARE BACK IN ACTION TIFF!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 23 2009, 06:57 PM~15759119
> *DONT 4GET IF I GO WERE GOING 2 ROLL UP 2GETHER
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 23 2009, 06:57 PM~15759119
> *DONT 4GET IF I GO WERE GOING 2 ROLL UP 2GETHER
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 24 2009, 05:32 AM~15764420
> *:wave:  :wave: How are you doing?
> That would be cool if you made it down!
> *


Doing ok. Good to hear you are getting better!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 24 2009, 10:59 AM~15766459
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 Hey are you going to be able to make it?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Nov 24 2009, 09:07 AM~15765375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Whats everyone doing on Turkey day?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

*Happy Thanksgiving!!!*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 25 2009, 06:07 AM~15775911
> *Thanks Johnny! :biggrin:  How are you guys doing down there?
> 
> 
> ...


EATING TOO MUCH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 26 2009, 12:11 PM~15789904
> *EATING TOO MUCH!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I know I know! I feel like I'm going to explode. hahaha


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:07 AM~15796303
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

>


Did you get all your shopping done yesterday???




> thank u.. how was ur thanks giving.. :cheesy:


It was awesome! Got to see a few relatives that I hadn't seen in months! :biggrin: 














SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, *Best Peddle car *Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.

*Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10*
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, 
*Register on sight cars and trucks* $35.
Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
*Event T-shirt *$7 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___

Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________
[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Nov 29 2009, 06:30 AM~15811416
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sapostyle805 (Oct 15, 2008)

cruceros car club will be there for sure


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sapostyle805_@Nov 29 2009, 11:12 PM~15818784
> *cruceros car club will be there for sure
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: Cool! Glad to have you out there. Closer this year to you too!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, *Best Peddle car *Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.

*Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10*
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, 
*Register on sight cars and trucks* $35.
Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
*Event T-shirt *$7 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___

Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
> 100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
> victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
> Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 26 2009, 12:11 PM~15789904
> *EATING TOO MUCH!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Hey Johnny!! :biggrin: :wave: 



> :wave: :wave:


:wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I APPOLIGIZE & HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!</span>  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Hey Johnny!! :biggrin: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
How you doing better I hope?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Dec 2 2009, 01:54 PM~15847664
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Dec 2 2009, 11:16 AM~15845522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you! Hows it going??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 3 2009, 06:07 AM~15856477
> *:wave:  :yes: getting closer! :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:
> Hey you!  Hows it going??
> *


 Doing ok :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

wassuppp all!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 3 2009, 11:39 AM~15858928
> *wassuppp all!
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Dec 2 2009, 01:54 PM~15847664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Vivy's cheer squad will be in the parade today. The boys will be on a float (I hope they don't try to swing off from the ropes and dive into the crowd!!! AGH I'm nervous!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 5 2009, 05:15 AM~15878911
> *:wave:  :wave:
> Ready for your party??
> Hey Brandon! :wave: HOw's the project coming along??
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 5 2009, 09:14 AM~15879475
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 6 2009, 06:05 AM~15886740
> *:wave:
> *


How was the parade?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 6 2009, 02:28 PM~15889410
> *How was the parade?
> *


They did good. They didn't do any stunting though, but it was cute. Their pom pom's are HUGE! It was close to our house too! So we just had to walk down. No parking problems for us! :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 6 2009, 06:05 AM~15886740
> *:wave:
> *


HOPE THE BOYS R OK :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 7 2009, 05:30 AM~15896552
> *They did good. They didn't do any stunting though, but it was cute.  Their pom pom's are HUGE!  It was close to our house too!  So we just had to walk down.  No parking problems for us! :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 7 2009, 08:08 AM~15897249
> *HOPE THE BOYS R OK  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha! They all did good. They were too busy looking at Santa with their mouths dropped open. The little one sat streight up the whole entire time with a cheesy grin and hands in the lap and saying, "I'm a good boy!" hahahaha! 

How's everything going with you two??


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 7 2009, 12:49 PM~15900006
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

http://i617.photobucket.com/albums/tt260/T...owflyer2010.jpg[/img]
SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, *Best Peddle car *Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.

*Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10*
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, 
*Register on sight cars and trucks* $35.
Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
*Event T-shirt *$7 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___

Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 8 2009, 05:42 AM~15910226
> *hahaha! They all did good.  They were too busy looking at Santa with their mouths dropped open.  The little one sat streight up the whole entire time with a cheesy grin and hands in the lap and saying, "I'm a good boy!" hahahaha!
> 
> How's everything going with you two?? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WERE DOING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 10 2009, 05:24 AM~15934972
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 10 2009, 11:15 AM~15936933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Dec 10 2009, 09:16 AM~15935916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Hey you! Got the shopping done for the kids?


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

TIFFANY......................:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 11 2009, 05:09 AM~15946061
> *Good!  :biggrin: How's Sus doing?
> :wave: Merry Christmas Brandon! :biggrin:
> :wave:  Hey you! Got the shopping done for the kids?
> *


Not finished yet :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 11 2009, 05:09 AM~15946061
> *Good!  :biggrin: How's Sus doing?
> :wave: Merry Christmas Brandon! :biggrin:
> :wave:  Hey you! Got the shopping done for the kids?
> *


merry christmas to you and your familly too...cant wait for July to get here


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68+Dec 11 2009, 05:26 AM~15946084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you two doing for Christmas?? July will be here shortly. The months kind of sneak up on you really fast. Soon I'll be 80! :rofl:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 12 2009, 06:33 AM~15957607
> *:wave: How's your party coming along??
> I know the feeling!  Haven't been able to get out there myself yet!  The clock is ticking too now! hahaha!  I can't beleive Christmas snuck up on me like that!  :0
> What are you two doing for Christmas??  July will be here shortly.  The months kind of sneak up on you really fast.  Soon I'll be 80!  :rofl:
> *



IT'S COMING ALONG GREAT! IF I DON'T SEE YOU AT EITHER EVENT, I WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY TO HAVE A BLESSED HOLIDAY & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HOPEFULY I SEE U JULY 25  & MERRY XMAS 2 U AN UR FAMILY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68+Dec 13 2009, 05:46 AM~15966267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this pic!! It's beautiful! Need to bring the real thing to July 25!  I got to see this!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Dec 14 2009, 07:36 AM~15975446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: that's cute!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 14 2009, 02:22 PM~15978870
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: that's cute!
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 13 2009, 10:24 AM~15967117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 14 2009, 04:19 PM~15979816
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 15 2009, 05:06 AM~15986152
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 15 2009, 05:06 AM~15986152
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Dec 15 2009, 05:09 AM~15986155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Hey Stranger! How are you?


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

GoodMorning Tiffany!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 16 2009, 10:27 AM~15998180
> *GoodMorning Tiffany!
> *


Good morning Tony! :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Good Morning EARLY BIRD :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 17 2009, 06:17 AM~16007372
> *Good Morning EARLY BIRD :biggrin:
> *


Morning Ralphy! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

GOOD MORNING EVERY ONE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 19 2009, 10:42 AM~16028783
> *GOOD MORNING EVERY ONE
> *


 :roflmao: sounds like the Walton's tv show when I was little!! hahahaha~!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 21 2009, 09:39 AM~16045900
> *:roflmao:  sounds like the Walton's tv show when I was little!! hahahaha~!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 21 2009, 01:20 PM~16047935
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 22 2009, 06:11 AM~16055963
> *:wave:
> *


 Are you ready for CHRISTMAS? :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

JUST WANTED TO STOP AND WISH TIFFANY,HER FAMILY AND THE S.O.F.T.I.N. CREW A HAPPY HOLIDAYS......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Dec 22 2009, 01:12 PM~16058852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christams Johnny and the Oldie's Car Club and families! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 24 2009, 06:24 AM~16076246
> *~
> :0  It's manana!!  I'm almost ready.  Got to shampoo the carpets today.  Nana is coming in the afternoon.  I have to go pick up Dinaco for Junior.  It's all he's been asking for all week.  The rest of the kids are done!  :biggrin:  How about you???
> Merry Christams Johnny and the Oldie's Car Club and families! :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 DONE & READY :biggrin: HOPE YOU & YOUR FAMILY HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sapostyle805_@Nov 29 2009, 11:12 PM~15818784
> *cruceros car club will be there for sure
> *





















We'll Be In The House Fo Sure..... Any Thoughts on putting together a HOP..??? Big Crowd Pleaser...!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :dunno: :h5:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

MARRY XMASS TIFF :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave :biggrin: GOOD MORING


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> We'll Be In The House Fo Sure..... Any Thoughts on putting together a HOP..??? Big Crowd Pleaser...!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :h5:


:wave: I hope the Cruceros Car Club had a Merry Christmas! :biggrin: 
I'll be talking to the Museum people about a hop. I'll let you know what they say.




> MARRY XMASS TIFF  :biggrin:


Merry Christmas! :biggrin: :wave:



> :wave :biggrin: GOOD MORING





> > MARRY XMASS TIFF  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Ralphy! I know i'm a day late, but was really busy with the kids. They even beat me to waking up in the morning!! :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Benefit Car/Truck/Bike Show
100% of proceeds fund programs for the disabled, mentally impaired,
victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk.
Sunday July 25th 2010 at Camarillo Air Field WWII Aviation Museum
455 Aviation Drive, Camarillo, CA 93010
Roll in time 6 AM - 10:30 AM Show Time: 11 AM to 5 PM
Show goes on Rain or Shine!
All cars, trucks and bikes welcome! Classic Cars, Hot Rods, Lowriders, Motorcycles & Bicycles Room for 300 cars. Limited indoor spaces.

Specialty's: Best Engine, Best Paint, Best Interior, Best Chrome, Best Car, Best Truck, Best Bike, *Best Peddle car *Best Motorcycle
Most Club Participation, Best Display, People's choice awards 1st, 2nd and 3rd and over 90 categories for 1st and 2nd places.
Cash prize for Best All Around. 50/50 Raffle, Kiddie Corner and more....
Dash Plaques and goody bags for pre-registrations.

*Pre-register cars and trucks by March 10th, 2010 $20
Pre-register bikes, trikes and peddle cars by March 10th, $10*
Pre-register cars and trucks by July 10, 2010. $25 
Pre-register bikes by July 10, 2010 - $15, 
*Register on sight cars and trucks* $35.
Register on sight bikes, trikes and Peddle cars - $20.
Mail in check or money order (made out to SOFTIN, Inc.) to
Captain Tiffany Vague 1192 South 13th St. Grover Beach, CA 93433
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Club name: _____________________________
Name: _______________________________ Phone: _____________________
E-mail___________________________ Address: __________________________
City: _______________ State: ____ Zip: ________
Car year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Bike year: _________ Make: __________ Model: ____________
Classification: _________________________
*Event T-shirt *$8 each for pre-registration $10 at show (until supplies last)
Circle: S M L XL 2XL Quantity: ___

Entrants assume all responsibility for the safety and security of their vehicle and related property,
including the risk of damage, or loss of their property. In consideration of the acceptance of
the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this entry form, release
and discharge sponsors, their officers, their employees and representatives, and anyone else
connected with the "SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show" and Camarillo Air Field from any and all
damages, injuries, losses, and/or claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an
entrant to his/her property as a result in participation in the SOFTIN's 2nd Annual Car Show.
Further, each entrant agrees to defend and indemnify all the foregoing entitles, firms, person
and bodies from any and all liability arising from any actions or conduct of entrants, or
participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and/or under the direction and control of
entrant during the course of the show.
Signed: _________________________________ Date: _________________


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Dec 28 2009, 01:29 AM~16108469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HI TIFF! :wave: HOW WAS YOUR CHRISTMAS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 28 2009, 04:56 AM~16108904
> *HI TIFF! :wave:  HOW WAS YOUR CHRISTMAS
> *


Brandon!! :wave: :wave:~ It was good! The kids went a little nuts (still are) How was yours?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 28 2009, 04:50 AM~16108902
> *:wave:
> :wave:  Hey you!  Long time no see!  How's it going??
> 
> *


 Hows everyone doing, did you guys have a nice Christmas?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Dec 28 2009, 01:20 PM~16111445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 30 2009, 05:35 AM~16131514
> *We're doing good!  Christmas was a blast!  The kids went crazy!  How about you?
> :wave:
> :wave:
> *


 Everything was good, even the kids. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 30 2009, 05:49 AM~16131546
> *Everything was good, even the kids. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 Be safe tonight!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 31 2009, 04:55 AM~16142948
> *:biggrin:    :0  Be safe tonight!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SAME GOES TO YOU.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Dec 31 2009, 04:55 AM~16142948
> *:biggrin:    :0  Be safe tonight!
> *


Happy New Year!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jan 2 2010, 12:22 PM~16161507
> *ttt
> *


 So how was your NEW YEARS? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 2 2010, 03:03 PM~16162628
> *So how was your NEW YEARS? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: We're aloud to do fireworks up here in Grover Beach, so the family all showed up! :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]
*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT :wave:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Tiff!! where ya been did ya give up on LayitLow for that other site :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 19 2010, 10:26 AM~16338317
> *Hey Tiff!! where ya been did ya give up on LayitLow for that other site :dunno:
> *


hahahaha! No not at all! :biggrin: I had started another thread on the car show, because it was suggested. The title states Santa Barbara, but it's in Camarillo and I can't change it. So I started a new thread... :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=518930


----------

